# *knowing* you were pregnant



## lemongrass

So ladies, when did you know that you were pregnant? was it a feeling, or the test?


----------



## koko4bunny

i just knew.... i said to my friend i think im pregnant and she didnt believe me... i said its really weird by boobs are absolulty huge out of know where, lifted up my top to show her and she was like omfg they are huge, she brought me a test the next day and sure enough it was positive. i was 6 weeks gone lol xxxx


----------



## lemongrass

My bra's are a little tighter. I told my man last night "I think I'm pregnant" and he said "well that wouldn't be so bad" lol. I don't think he believes me. He says wait a week until your due and then take a test. I know he's right but I've been obsessing!


----------



## brandonsgirl

I think i felt a little different but didnt want to believe it. Had let downs before. My my mum and MIL to be was telling me i was and was adiment that i was lol. Sure enough the next morning i took a pregnancy test and hello positive. 

Only thing that sucked about that was when we told them we were pregnant they were all like yeah we know lol. It was obvious. But i really dont think it was.


----------



## aliss

I had no clue. My OH told me to take a test. I thought he was crazy. I have no idea how he knew and I didn't. I was only 3-4 weeks.

The boobs are usually the first place you notice. Mine didn't get sore until around 5-6 weeks, but every woman is different.

So now, you play the waiting game :happydance::sleep:


----------



## brandonsgirl

also hun how sore/painful are your boobs? Could you have an infection if your not pregnant? Everyone is different. Mine were sore but never really painful to touch that mcuh


----------



## lvh05

I just knew as well. About 3 DPO, I started having low back pain, which was unusal for me. 

Then, around 6-7 DPO, I was in the shower, and I could see the blue veins in the thighs (very weird for me) and my boobs were very veiny at all times. I knew right then I was PG.

They say you don't get symptoms until you're late for your period, but I don't think that's true. If you're TTC, and you're in tune with your body, I think you notice the subtle changes. 

Good luck, and I hope this is your month!!!


----------



## lemongrass

My boobs don't actually hurt- its just my nipples. And would I get an infection in both of them at the same time? They hurt to pinch lightly. touching them feels like they normally do with pinching. I only noticed the pain during sex (sorry for the image) because I was like ow! don't go there, which never has happened before. I noticed my bumps getting puffy before the sex though- didn't know that was a pregnancy symptom till last night!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i didnt have any real symptoms to go off but i knew i was pregnant with alex i told my mum and oh and they just sort of brushed me off , i took a test and got a :bfp:

i dunno how but i knew the sex of both my babies too !


----------



## brandonsgirl

lemongrass said:


> My boobs don't actually hurt- its just my nipples. And would I get an infection in both of them at the same time? They hurt to pinch lightly. touching them feels like they normally do with pinching. I only noticed the pain during sex (sorry for the image) because I was like ow! don't go there, which never has happened before. I noticed my bumps getting puffy before the sex though- didn't know that was a pregnancy symptom till last night!

hmm i really dont know anything about infections in boobs so i cant say for sure. I was just thinking that might be a reason for them being painful. It could be a symptom for you though hun, everyone is different. And dont think that because you have 5 symptoms of pregnancy that you are pregnant or because you have no symptoms that your not pregnant. Hardly anyone has 'by the book' symptoms. 
Plus if you worry about it or what ever then the stress and worry might put your period off. 
Im not trying to say your not pregnant hun i just know how it feels when you get yourself used to the idea and then get a BFN and get upset.


----------



## lemongrass

Thanks- I'm trying not to get my hopes up :dohh: Even though we're WTT I would love to have a baby now. I just can't ignore this feeling. I think its my womanly instincts. Either that or I've gone bananas.


----------



## brandonsgirl

well i really hope you get the result you want. I think there is that one clear blue test that will tell you how far along you are if you are pregnant and that can be done like up to 5 days before missed period. But obviously unless you have a high enough count of the hormone in your urine it wont show up untill missed day anyways


----------



## Blah11

I just knew and had no real symptoms cept being a bit tired. I was just under 2 weeks preg when I tested and hadnt even skipped a period yet lol.


----------



## lemongrass

I took a first response last night, it was neg but also I'm not due until the 29th so that was expected. My man thought it was a waste of money to take, but I'm impatient!


----------



## Maybe75

Sorry i'm not much help, i had no inkling - i was on my second month of ttc and just took the test just in case! Even if you aren't, maybe you know now that this is what you want though? If that makes sense :blush:


----------



## lemongrass

It makes sense! I've been talking to my bestie, whose 8 months right now, about the feeling i'm having, and she says its the same way she felt. I'm not anxious at all, very calm actually. And really hoping I am pregnant all of a sudden.


----------



## brandonsgirl

:) let us know what the result is when you test :)


----------



## danni1979

Hiya hun

I just *knew* i was pregnant at cd 22/23 woke up one morning with utter certanty that i was,took a test next morning and o and behold my BFP 
:D
xx xx


----------



## Sinead

I had no real symptoms, but just *knew* about 4 days before AF was due. I didn't test until the day before I was due on


----------



## lynnikins

i knew from 4 dpo that i was pregnant didnt get a positive test till 13 dpo though


----------



## Hobnob

I just knew too, had a really strong feeling just after OV that we'd done it!

I had veiny boobs and they got larger, extreme tiredness, feeling queasy, AF type cramps from about 8/9dpo and backache too.


----------



## buttonnose82

I 'just knew' at 5DPO, just my gut instinct told me we had caught that eggy, then from 7DPO my IBS started playing up worse than it every has before, also started with cramps from 5DPO, I got a hint of a line at 9DPO but it was 11DPO before e hubby could see the line hehe


----------



## lemongrass

Thanks a lot everyone! My hubby says he doesn't want to get his hopes up (ie. doesn't believe me) but its really good to know others have been in my situation. Some new symptoms: some minor cramping, higher up in my tummy than pms. Also, I didn't put two and two together on this one: I haven't been able to sleep at night these last nights as well. Thats off for me, I usually never have a problem sleeping. And I don't think its from anxiety because while I'm hoping, I'm not anxious over this.


----------



## JennTheMomma

We were TTCing and just knew I was pregnant. With Hunter I was extremely tired and a little sick, and with this baby I was really sick but not tired. It can be hard to tell if you're pregnant and not TTCing since period symptoms are the same as pregnancy symptoms.


----------



## tinkerz23

My OH and I had decided to TTC. I stopped taking birth control in May and he was working offshore. He works 28 home and 28 offshore. He came home in June and I found out I was pregnant the day before AF was due at the end of June. I just knew I was pregnant. My boobs were a little sore and I was sleepy all the time. I never got sick, but he has a big truck and I would get nauseous everytime I rode with him somewhere. I told him I think I am already pregnant and made him stop at the store on the way home for tests. I took 2 and got faint lines but neither of us could really tell with them and didn't want to get our hopes up. His previous wife had a miscarriage several years ago while they were together so he was pretty scared. I went to Walmart the next day and picked up the digitals and got my BFP. 

Good luck and I hope you get the results you want.


----------



## mazy

I was so hot all the time and felt dizzy. this was about 5 days before AF and i tested around this time and got a stong BFP. Boobs did'nt really get sore for a couple of weeks. I hope when you do test again you get the result you want x


----------



## lemongrass

Thanks everyone! I'm waiting until fri (day AF is due) to test again. Damn tests aren't cheap. Gotta love costco though!


----------



## Serenity81

Hi, I just knew I was pregnant aswell. I can't describe it, it's just instinct. Plus, I am very in tune with my own body and with being pregnant before I recognised the symptoms when they started. The pain in my breasts is awful, they are so sore. Getting dressed, showering etc I really notice how tender they are. Plus I started feeling nautious and cannot even look at a cup of tea or a bar of chocolate, I used to have at least 2 chocolate bars a day but even the thought of eating one makes me feel sick. The other thing I have really suffered with is the extreme tiredness, I feel tired all the time. Good luck and all the best x


----------



## Shinning_Star

Pinksnowball said:


> i didnt have any real symptoms to go off but i knew i was pregnant with alex i told my mum and oh and they just sort of brushed me off , i took a test and got a :bfp:
> 
> i dunno how but i knew the sex of both my babies too !

DITTO! I knwo sounds crazy but i know as soon as conception, I get a instinct and I just know and I seem to know at that point what sex is is too, my symptoms set in about 10 dpo so week before period due too. 

I've been right o sex of both my babies so far and this time I'm feeling BOY so time will tell, and with all three I JUST knew I was pregnant! I've also had scares too but known deep down I wasn't, so weird thing. An not all my babies wer planned, lol esp this one!


----------



## MissE007

Its so strange how many people just 'knew'. I never really believed that until this time around. 

During the 7 days after conception I had fuller breasts - they felt warm and a bit sore also, which was quite strange for me as this doesn't usually happen until my period is just about to start and it was too early then. 
I also felt heavier and my waist felt thicker. 

But not long after I got the positive test all these symptoms vanished and didn't return until I was about 7 weeks or so.


----------



## kittylady

lemongrass I feel exactly the same (though not the same symptoms) , I think I'm pregnant, I just feel different. I'm also due on the 29th and am WTT. If we both are can we be bump buddies?:thumbup:


----------



## pinkclaire

I knew at least a week before my period was due that I was pregnant. Even though my symptoms were similar to Period, it felt different. My boobs were very sore and my skin went really dry and spotty in places that wasn't normal. It just didn't feel like my skin. Everyone thought I was crazy when I said I didn't need to do a test, but when I did I already knew the result. I never believed anyone who said this before though lol xx


----------



## kittylady

I normally have really soft facial skin but it's gone oily and yet dry. It's so strange.


----------



## pinkclaire

kittylady said:


> I normally have really soft facial skin but it's gone oily and yet dry. It's so strange.

Yep that sounds exactly the same. Fx for you I hope it's the result you want xx


----------



## kittylady

I think it would be better if it were a BFN but secretly I'm hoping for a BFP :happydance:


----------



## lemongrass

kittylady said:


> lemongrass I feel exactly the same (though not the same symptoms) , I think I'm pregnant, I just feel different. I'm also due on the 29th and am WTT. If we both are can we be bump buddies?:thumbup:

Sure! I'm so hoping for a BFP even though we're WTT


----------



## 1stTimeMummy8

It was weird i knew i was pregnant a few days after conception. 2DPO i had slight cramping, had it again 3 days later. Then for another couple of days i felt "heavy" in my lower abdomen, whenever i got up or walked down a gutter i felt like i had something in there, felt like a softball in there. I then noticed blue veins appearing on my boobs (never had that before) the day i tested i was at work and i almost passed out, i was very light headed and just felt odd. I tested 10DPO and got a BFP. 

Fingers crossed you get a BFP too :)


----------



## lemongrass

10 DPO now (i have a 34 day cycle) and I've just been hit with fatigue! Could also be the fact that I've barely been able to sleep these last days and my boobs are sore now. If this is all in my head and AF comes I'm not sure what I'd do!


----------



## Seity

I didn't have a clue till the second line showed up on the test. I tested at 11 dpo and it was negative. I was sure I was out for the month, but tested again the day my period was due and sure enough 2nd line. To be fair, I never got pregnancy symptoms at all.


----------



## Veronica000

*Hello, like most i just KNEW as well...I wasnt going to start planning on kids till a couple yrs down the line. But i had some slip ups with my partner and having unprotected sex also justifies it more loll.. but it was about a week 1/2 before my period and i usually get premenstrual symptoms lyk sore boobs but this time it was 100 times worst! i didnt even wanna wear a bra and my boobs swoll up lyk it never has be4.. Plus i was more hungry then usuall..BE4 i would eat lyk 1 good meal a day and ill be fine but i was hungry all the time...I just had that feeling tht something is different...SO i bought a digital pregnancy test and took it the day of my missed period..And sure enuff got a "pregnant" the box came with 2 test so the next morning i took the other 1 for my OH (since out of panic i threw away the 1st lol ) and same answer..so most of the time you just have that "feeling"*


----------



## babyobrien

I just .. knew. Something inside me told me i was pregnant. Coupled with the fat that alcohol started to make me heave, my boobs were SO sore, and i was a proper starvin' marvin'!


----------



## pinkclaire

Isn't today testing day for you two? What was the result xx


----------



## brandonsgirl

oo was it??
Did you get the results you were wanting?


----------



## lemongrass

Day is day two after expected AF. Still no BFP! Yesterday I had the faintest of faintest lines, I'm convinced it was a positive but OH isn't (but whats his experience of POAS?) So today I took a FRER and it was neg (but so is their latest reviews)

I'm still 100% sure I'm preggo, the tests just haven't caught up with me yet :)


----------



## pinkclaire

lemongrass said:


> Day is day two after expected AF. Still no BFP! Yesterday I had the faintest of faintest lines, I'm convinced it was a positive but OH isn't (but whats his experience of POAS?) So today I took a FRER and it was neg (but so is their latest reviews)
> 
> I'm still 100% sure I'm preggo, the tests just haven't caught up with me yet :)

My first one was very faint, did you do it first thing as well? that helps! Good luck let us know how you get on xx


----------



## 555ann555

lemongrass said:


> Hi,
> A question for all pregnant ladies. I'm about a week before my period is due. Around 5 days ago I noticed that my nipples have become extremely sensitive to the point of pain at touch. Also my Montgomery glands (bumps on my areola) have become puffy and bigger. There has been nothing done that would make my nipples sore like this and they've never done this for my period.
> While we aren't actively trying, we both would love a wee one around, just figured we'd wait a couple more years. So we use condoms, no birth control (hate the un-naturalness of them). The women in my family are also very fertile. My older sister had 3 babies in 2 years- and got pregnant twice on the pill.
> So I'll get to my question, sorry for the build-up, I have a feeling that I'm pregnant. I've never felt it before, but I just kinda know. I dreamt last night that I took positive preg. tests and that I was 4 months and already showing (althought I'm not showing) Its still too early for a preg test to show positive, so without evidence I don't really know for sure, but I know.
> 
> So ladies, when did you know that you were pregnant? was it a feeling, or the test?


Your symptoms sound just like mine did when I got my :bfp: I had 21 months of TTC, and then the last month I had those Montgomery bumps and I just *knew* I just felt like for the first time i actually was pregnant.

I got a + pregnancy test 4 days before my period was due with a first responce test, good luck :flower:


----------



## mightyspu

I "knew" before any symptoms set in! This was for my first two (sadly unsuccessful) pregnancies, but for this one I had convinced myself that we hadn't caught it, mainly so I wouldn't be disappointed at bfn! 

Sorry you are getting bfns, are you periods normally regular?


----------



## lemongrass

I went off BCP last summer, got my period right away, and its been fairly regular between 32-34 days. Today is day 36, still no period, although I think I'm having implantion bleeding. TMI Its that my CM is light brown off and on today END TMI So I think that I ovulated late in my cycle, and if I'm just implanting today, that would mean that its still early for HPCs to show positive. Also- I've never ever spotted before my period, plus no cramps, so I really don't think its AF


----------



## mightyspu

Well if you are only just implanting now, how did you know you were pregnant before? Don't forget stress can make you late. When was the last time you had unprotected sex?


----------



## MarieGx

Have you tried testing today hun? Keeping my fingers crossed for your x


----------



## lemongrass

So, AF came. I'm convinced it was a chemical pregnancy. Symptoms have gradually dissappeared. Thanks for all your support, ladies!


----------



## brandonsgirl

im sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## pinkclaire

Sorry :hugs: xxx


----------



## lemongrass

Thanks


----------



## mightyspu

lemongrass said:


> So, AF came. I'm convinced it was a chemical pregnancy. Symptoms have gradually dissappeared. Thanks for all your support, ladies!

I'm really sorry you didn't get the answer you'd hoped for sweets, but I don't think it's a chemical. A chemical would've shown up as a positive on a test and then negative on subsequent ones. :hugs: I hope you and your oh get there soon.


----------



## lemongrass

mightyspu said:


> lemongrass said:
> 
> 
> So, AF came. I'm convinced it was a chemical pregnancy. Symptoms have gradually dissappeared. Thanks for all your support, ladies!
> 
> I'm really sorry you didn't get the answer you'd hoped for sweets, but I don't think it's a chemical. A chemical would've shown up as a positive on a test and then negative on subsequent ones. :hugs: I hope you and your oh get there soon.Click to expand...

I did get one very faint positive, then negatives


----------



## DragonMummy

If it was faint and a one off, it's more likely that it was a dodgy test or an evap than a positive. Sorry to sound like I am being negative but there is no point in torturing yourself that you might have been pregnant when the chances are it was just a late period. I know that sounds harsh but it's the only way to think in this situation.


----------



## mightyspu

Sorry, I hope you don't mind but I did a bit of research into your positive, and if it was the test that you posted in the gallery, then it was more than likely to be negative. :hugs:


----------



## Novbaby08

When i was pregnant with Harley, i had sex with her dad on Saturday, woke up monday morning and just knew. I didn't really have symptoms yet, but I just had this feeling I was pregnant. I think I was a bit more tired then usual with a bad headache. And very very moody. But I'm bipolar so Im not sure the moodiness was a symptom lol.
Some people just know when their pregnant. Its almost like a sixth sense you know?


----------



## amber1533

I was hoping i was. But me and DH supposedly missed my ov day.

But my period was supposed to come, and didn't. But I took many tests after that first day of my missed period and all came back neg including two blood tests (although I don't trust those because the lady told me they weren't the best)

Finally after so many neg I just believed I wasn't. And the symptoms I was having must be from stress (which is what everyone was telling me the isssue with the late period was.) On v-day while me and DH were out to eat I was getting nauseous, so DH took me to the store to get another test (which I was sure to be negative) and they were all positive.

The only symptoms i really have right now are moodswings, sore-ish breasts, and some nausea.


----------



## pinkclaire

Congratulations Amber xx


----------

